# Another reason pick flowers



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

I was picking rose hip flowers last week and an older tourist couple approached me.

They must have been in there mid sixties and seemed quite in love. None the less, as they approached me, the man asked me, "What are you going to do with those young man?"

I said, "If I get enough of these flower petals here, I am going to spread them on the bed, and I may be making love!"

The wife turned red, and her husband laughed.

Then I told them the truth. I was gathering them to make wine.

I then told them, "If I make a good enough wine, I will share a botlle with her, and I still may be making love!"

By now the old man is laughing hysterical and his wifes face was redder than the petals!!

I only hope that when they went around the corner, he started picking flowers himself.

Just goes to show wine isn't the only thing you can make from flower petals!!! I made them smile too!!!!! Hell with the wine. To make them smile like that was better than any wine I will ever make!




He'll be telling that story on the golf course!!!


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 15, 2010)

If loveflirtation and smooth words fail to yield results to _Fickelous Feminous_... apply flowers... If flowers fail attempt grand romantic gesture.... If all else fails apply generous ammounts of wine and watch the sparks fly.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

is that like a svenska flicka?

Leanne will be here NEXT WEEK dude. I am about to _flippinous mon frickinus espiritus![/I

Yikes!!!!! I talked to hear for a couple hours this eening. She says th milk wine she tastd was intersting._


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 15, 2010)

Congrats dude ( : im sure your excited. Just try to make it out of the airport without getting in trouble lol. And yea it sure does taste interisting. Its kinda like skeeter in that you can load it up with alcohol sky high and it still taste good. Plus it assorbs the flavour of what ever you put in it VERY well.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

I am not prepared to make any further statements at this time!! LMFAO!


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 15, 2010)

aye, im a firm believer in the 5th ammendment too (; So when is the big day?


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

Probably next summer. Still have lots of immigration stuff to sort through and deal wit. We ARE engaged, so its official. But not by Government standards. We are hoping to come out East, but it will be a meet the family thing.

We are hoping to make it to the Pennsylvania corner to meet some of our wine making friends.

We are hoping to go up and meet Wade and his family, but, we'll see.

I would rather take her out to see the Whales and otters and such.

One step at a time.

This all new to the both of us.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 15, 2010)

ahh i understand ya. I think it would be great to meet up with you all but for reasons i can only discuss in a PM might not work out. Im sure yall considerd getting married first say in her country or somewhere and then coming back to the US? My stephmom did that with my dad and it expedited the immigration issues.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

Again, its a long process. not going to take up our forum time to discuss it any longer!


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yea, so what have ya been making recently besides the flower wine? ive been out of town for over a month so im betting that my skeeter pee is starting to clear nicely by now and that the milkwine is prob ready for another tasting since ive added oak.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

Not alot. Got a skeeter pee/orange gonna pitch the yeast in a few hours.

I have been making plans.

I am nervous to say the least. She is a senior wine maker. No more messing around. Guess I have to get rid of the IV connected to my mouth!

All I was looking for in here was advise on using bread yeast!!! Seriously. That was my first post!!

Now I have found my woman of those long lonely dreams.

What have I been doing? Plannig man, planning!!

LOL


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 15, 2010)

lol yeah i feel ya. maybe i can convert one of my girlies into a wine angel lol. BTW the orange skeeter pea sounds good. are you adding in the lemon from the start or are you starting with a sugar nutrient wash?


I think when i get back home im gona see just how high up i can get bread yeast to ferment under ideal conditions. I.E sugar and tomatoe paste wash. im betting that the results will be surprising.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

Leanne convinced me to add ginger. So it is lemon, a hint of orange and a presence of ginger. Smells great!!!

She makes a version of lemon/ginger all the time for her friends. They all love it!!

She looks to good to argue with. Gotta go with her idea!


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 15, 2010)

Did you use ginger powder or like the stuff you find in jars and at sushi bars?


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

Fresh grated ginger. I used a nutmeg grater. For 3 1/2 gallons I used about 2 tablespoons worth. I want more,but Leanne tells me ginger will exponentially get stronger in alcohol.

We'll see.

If you like ginger, Allie posted a nice recipe for a ginger wine. The kind of wine tha might cure the common cold.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 15, 2010)

sounds like a good idea, i might have to make some once i free up some space.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

Ginger goes a long way. A couple of dollars worth will be ALOT!!!

And if you have extra, it works good with fish, chicken, hell rub it on your feet. Cheaper than foot spray, and all the asian girls will love you!!!


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 15, 2010)

yumm asian girls.... shame we dont get those in my neck of the woods <_<. your gona have to keep us updated on how this turns out


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

NAH, more fun to leave you wondering!! LOL


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 15, 2010)

Fine, im just gona laugh when a giant solar flare pierces the ozone and sends your whole state adrift into the pacific ocean lol


----------



## Leanne (Jun 15, 2010)

Puts hands on hips and taps my toes.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Troy, you got the cabin already for Leanne? What is the date of the big move, I know you said in June! Looking forward to hearing more of how things are working out for you guys. I hope all is well.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

OMG! Next week!!!!!! I am about to lose my mind! Well whats left of it anyway!

LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

WOW, thats pretty exciting. I guess you got the visa thing and all of that stuff staightened out then. Leanne must be really stressed just getting back from an island vacation and getting ready for the big move. How is she going to move the 10 gallons of wine she just started? LOL 

...or maybe its you that's all stressed out wondering what its going to be like with a women moving in and having someone to answer to now LMAO!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

So what does hands on hips tapping toes mean?

Not sure, but I have a feeling it may not be good!!

Guess i will have to take the wine IV out of my arm and start thinking about bottles. What is a cork?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 15, 2010)

Is there gonna be room for all y'all (yeah i'm Southern) and the mama moose? LOL.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm more worried about Momma Cat. Not so sure how she is going to feel about shring her side of the bunk. LOL


----------



## Green Mountains (Jun 15, 2010)

Leanne said:


> Puts hands on hips and taps my toes.




I'm guessing it was the Asian girl comment.


You can also dab some Wasabi behind each ear.....it'll compliment the ginger feet.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

She told me a while ago it meant the rolling pin was about to come out. All this time I was hoping it meant she was about to do the ballet!!!! LMAO

At least I know when to run now!!


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 16, 2010)

yes, the hands on hips posistion is the posistion the female assumes before her violent ambush attack begins


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 16, 2010)

I am glad I found out now before I had no chance to escape.
LOL


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 18, 2010)

Heres some shots of the rose hip flowers. 

I only managed to get enough for 5 gallons this year but promise to get alot more next year. Between raining and working, I missed the window of opportunity this year.

Ever tried to pick flowers when they are wet? They stick to your fngers!! LOL

So Leanne convinced me to use white grape juiceas a base. Sounds right to me. Going to use tannin this time. I am looking forward to a nice batch of wine with these.

Soon we will have the hips, no, not Gladys Night and the hips, the rose hips silly!! LOL

Then we will have th Fireweed flowers, cranberries, raspberries to use for our first wines together.

I ill need to check in with Seth and see what else we could make wine from.

Maybe he hs a recipe for cat hair wine.


----------

